# Stolen today Mercedes sprinter



## M_G (28 March 2007)

My works Mercedes sprinter van was stolen this afternoon from right under my nose its a long weel base sprinter with 2 foot high BSD stickers down each side if any of you see it can you drop me an e-mail on willy@bsd.uk.com and call the police.

Dont know what else to do I have every one I can think of keeping their eyes peeled any help appreciated

Thank you 

Mary
xxx


----------



## k9h (28 March 2007)

Sorry to hear that Mary, know what you are going through. Will keep an eye out for it.


----------



## the watcher (28 March 2007)

reg number please....(yes I know they could change it, but it would be useful to know)


----------



## custard (28 March 2007)

Can you post a piccie of it?


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

Sorry Reg is FL51 LTJ

Thank you
m x


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

Its the one thing we never took pics of DOH!!!


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

Pics of van at last 
Here you are ladys and gents Bosses mum had some pics


----------



## CLS. (29 March 2007)

I emailed Jo P and asked her to pass it on to any bike boys shes knows at media for them to keep an eye out xxxx


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

Aww Bless you my darling 
hows you doing? missing you
xxx


----------



## CLS. (29 March 2007)

Im GRRRRRRREAT! (apart from missing you of course!)

I am redundant as of tomorrow!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  so lots of pony and puppy play time to prepare for 2nd round of trailblazers on the 29th Apr!  Hopefully taking a naughty TB if he stops collicking! and the wonderful Jerry who is finally back from hutning livery yippee!!  going to try and qualify him on the same day wibble!!!!


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

OMG you and half of EMAP I think, Ahh puppy and ponio play is the best you will let me know how you get on wont ya??


----------



## M_G (29 March 2007)

Its still in peterborough Just had a call someone's spotted it so hopefully Police will find it now, just gave them a call and told them where its been seen


----------



## CLS. (30 March 2007)

Ace!  brilliant news.  I will let you know how the stressage goes! and believe me its stressful!  hows your little coloured monkey getting on?


----------



## M_G (30 March 2007)

Thank you citylink...had a call from a courier we know this morning our van was parked outside a house in peterborough so we went and took it back


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (30 March 2007)

[ QUOTE ]
Thank you citylink...had a call from a courier we know this morning our van was parked outside a house in peterborough so we went and took it back   
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Mary, that's fabulous!! So glad you got it back 
	
	
		
		
	


	




xxx


----------



## Gingernags (30 March 2007)

Hope the police are dealing with the theiving low lives though???

Glad you got it back!


----------



## M_G (30 March 2007)

Strangely enough Police don't seem that bothered 
I am going to buy a lottery ticket (what are the chances of getting the van back still in pristene condition?) feel its my lucky day
xx


----------



## k9h (30 March 2007)

Well done. Lucky you!


----------

